# rating



## Madkito9 (Jan 5, 2015)

Please help....I'm finding that my rating on a daily basis is 5.0 for that day up until 1:00a.m. That's when my rating is going to the shots....is this the same experience out there? The drunk people I'm getting are screwing Me. Right now my over all rating is 4.75 I think it's great but uber reminds me every week that I should be 4.8...when does uber kick people out?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Screw Uber. They like to terrorize you. Drunks will always bring your rating down. 4.7 is fine. Ratings often come in several days later. Drive daytime only for a few days. But its a crapshoot.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

As i understand its below 4.6 for 2 weeks in a row. Currently I average 4.74 for the last 30 days nearing 200 trips.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You have had a rough 2 weeks. You just had some bad luck if you are at 4.75 after 200 rides.

Daytime ONLY and no 5* pax and no 4.6 or below pax. They are newbies or jerks. Try the dawn crowd - 5am - 7.30 am. They are usually not too harsh. Take every other day off to see how the ratings went. If it goes down to 4.8 or 4.75 quit for the week. NO DRUNKS. Pre-drunks are ok.

Your counter gets reset and you start fresh Monday at 4am.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm only been doing 11:00am - 5 or 6pm, a tues or weds off and another day off sat or sunday.

I think driving around Claremont college had something to do with it a few weeks ago. Cause I told most that normally I don't drive this area. Wrong thing to say.

Then last week for the second time, this rider, I didn't go the way the stoner wanted me to go but yet he is in a hurry. I don't know what he rated at but clearly it wasn't good. Did he complain to Uber about that? well uber made an adjustment and the fare dropped about $8.

Low and behold I get his friend for a second time two days later and even he agreed that, that way sucks. Although to me its very senic with lots of stop signs which suck. So I explained to this friend that in no way, I did not try to game him by a higher fare, the money is not worth it. And the rating is far more important than the money. And to pass that along to his friend.

Now what to do should I get the ping from the first rider? Now that I know the best route.

Accept it say nothing and rerate accordingly but I risk another low rating. I'm thinking better to let it ping out.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

First check his rating just for your information. Do not accept the ping. Then go offline. You cannot win this game. Stop driving Claremont college, ignore all pings and drive as fast as you can the other way.

Some people are just bad. You cannot make them like you. You must run from them. They will destroy your rating and they will not care. Run. Ignore the ping and go offline so they cannot ping you again.


----------

